# 8 foot bobcat plow brand new never used



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a brand new 8 foot bobcat plow I never used it it is stored inside I got it in the fall and lost a contact I thought I had and no longer need it 2850$


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Send me some photos


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

post the pics


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> post the pics


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

I’ll let it go for 2600


----------

